# Looking to learn about 4 Gear's



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok, I'm now hooked on Drag Racing, thanks a lot Joe Skylark! Anyhow I'm currently trying to match my magnets, and Wow what a spread. My 4 gear's have some of the strongest. 


Can I use these magnets in my Magna Traction chassis and vice versa? 

How do they take to magnet shimming?

How many different size tires are there? I've noticed at least 2 different tire thicknesses.

What about the Diff gear? are there any options available? 



I noticed one of my AW 4 gears has a crappy rivet in the rearmost gear. anywhere I can get a replacement? or will an original AFX gear plate match up? What else can be swapped? Thanks Guys!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

LMAO!!!! Your welcome Dan!!!! :thumbsup:


Ok I will try to help as much as I can there bud. :freak:

1st the magnets, I believe the magna traction chassis' and the 4 gear original MT chassis share the same magnets. Now, the Non MT chassis' have shallower magnets like the tjets. I'm almost positive thats the case. And you can shim any magnet as long as they don't hit the arm.

The rivet on the end of the AW 4 gear plate can be tightened up. You have to kinda continue the pressing of that gear a little more and it will take out the slopiness. I don't think the gear plates interchange between the AW and the original Aurora Specialty chassis.

The Aurora 4 gear chassis' has a weak crown gear but you can replace it with a 15 tooth AFX crown gear. You may have to shim it some to get it to not "skip".

Hope this helps you pal. :thumbsup:

Joe65....."Living life a quater mile at a time".....SkylarkGS


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Joe65..."living life a *SCALE* quarter mile at a time".... SkylarkGS


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


> Thanks Joe65..."living life a *SCALE* quarter mile at a time".... SkylarkGS



Hahahaha I thought you'd get a kick out of that bud. :thumbsup:

Also Dan, Tubtrack on ebay sells different lots of the 4 gear rims, and a bunch of other stuff for the 4 gears all nos. 

On the tire height, the rolls royces and dragsters came with the tall tires where the 32 fords, 56 ford pickups, vans, Grand Am's all had the shorted tires.

The taller tires give them a little more top end and also help off the line.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, he's got a lot of great stuff, but charges $21.00 TO Ship to Canada, no thanks!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


> Yeah, he's got a lot of great stuff, but charges $21.00 TO Ship to Canada, no thanks!


Dan you know the deal dude. Let me know what you want and we can always get it to you. :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for the offer Joe. Let me see how my Tuning efforts go, I'm currently cataloging my magnets to see if I can get some nice strong matched sets. Unfortunatley it takes alot of time because I have to tear down each of my cars LoL. I'd also like to find someone close by who can zap the magnets and maybe give the a new lease on life. I'm also going to see if my friend can help me measure the ohms on my armatures to see if I have any really good ones.

On the back burner I'm looking for a way to make a rear engine top fuel dragster...


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Okay. Thanks to Joe Skylark I have a Blue Drag arm. Whats next? What can I do to get some speed? I figure the silver brushes should help.

I've gone through my Original 4 Gear Magnets and picked the strongest match I have. Should I consider other Magnets? Super II's or??? For Pick up's, stepped, flat, combination of flat/braided? 

I don't know if the Comm is balanced, but I have considered getting one from Yellow Jacket. 

What else?!?!? I wanna go fast!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

use magnets out of a current Auto World chassis or use DASH magnets if it is an AFX style 4-gear chassis. DASH magnets are stronger than Super IIs and can be had for far less. if it is a Magna-Traction style 4-Gear chassis, use the Red/White magnets out of an Auto World 4-gear chassis.


----------

